# Tire question.



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

Would these tires be good for driving on the beach?

Thanks Jeff.



















A penny in the tread.


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

They are on a 91 Chev. K-1500 4.3L.

I have never driven on the sand. I have seen plenty of snow and mud though, I drove a wrecker for about six years.

Also what i was asking in the above post is, will these tires do ok. After airing down and driving with comon sense.

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Bald tires were the #1 choice for 2 wheel drives on the beach for the old timers, cause they didn't dig in but to answer your question I also have a very aggresive set of tires on my F250,,, just make sure to air down and don't spin for them mud chunkers will dig you a hole quick.

So yes they will work, just go slow and easy, don't spin and air down.


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Shooter, that is what I was thinking.
Just wanted some reassurance.

Jeff.


----------

